# Little button on the rear view mirror



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi all,

Trivial question. The rearview mirror has a button in the middle and then a green light on the left-hand side, and a clear unlit light on the right-hand side. Pressing the button makes the green light go off, but it seems to have no other effect.

The burning question: What the hell is this button? I'm guessing something to do with dimming, but it has no discernible effect.

Cheers


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

I think it's for the auto dimming mirror. Should only be noticible at night when you have a car behind you with lights on. 


Ps could be total bullshit what I said but that's what I think It does


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Yep, turns auto dimming mirror on or off. Obviously green light means on.

You'll only notice the difference at night and when a cars headlamps are lit behind you.


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

S99ANE said:


> I think it's for the auto dimming mirror. Should only be noticible at night when you have a car behind you with lights on.
> 
> 
> Ps could be total bullshit what I said but that's what I think It does


That's correct. Is for auto dimming mirror. Only noticeable at night when bright lights behind you.


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Heh - Made absolutely no difference on mine - Hence the question...

Thanks all - Another great life mystery solved.


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

The clear 'unlit light' is the light sensor. One of the minor irritations of the car seems to be the perfect positioning of the rear spoiler to shade this sensor from the lights of a following car at an average distance behind you - so the mirror doesn't dim and you get the full glare in your face. Grrr.

If anyone's come up with a solution to this (short of spoiler removal!) I'd love to hear about it! Will the mirror rotate 180 degrees to be upside down, I wonder? I've always assumed not. Might go and try it, especially as the nights draw in and it's a problem for more of the time...

Look out for the "How do I reattach a twisted off rear view mirror" thread in the near future :chuckle:


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

In case anyone hasnt noticed the mirror can be adjusted for vertical position - might help, might not!


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm about half way through the 2 manuals, I am learning new stuff everyday, the voice recognition is just the best ever, yesterday I discovered the heated seat switch, the most important thing I have learn't is how to close the bonnet properly, let it drop from about 12 inches, otherwise there is a risk its not secured properly. This machine is just a real pleasure to learn about and to drive


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Makes no difference in mine either, however my Audi a6 has the same "emperors new clothes" switch and it makes no difference in that either!


----------



## MNK (Dec 3, 2009)

WooHoo said:


> The clear 'unlit light' is the light sensor. One of the minor irritations of the car seems to be the perfect positioning of the rear spoiler to shade this sensor from the lights of a following car at an average distance behind you - so the mirror doesn't dim and you get the full glare in your face. Grrr.


Yep the spoiler is at exactly the right position to cover a following car's headlights!

Always looks like someone is flashing you from behind as you go over a bump exposing their headlights.

(But then I think even if they did flash me, who do they think they are trying to get a GTR to move over?)


----------



## dinny (Sep 21, 2011)

*dimming*



charles charlie said:


> Yep, turns auto dimming mirror on or off. Obviously green light means on.
> 
> You'll only notice the difference at night and when a cars headlamps are lit behind you.


tried to this at night on my car. no green light on may not be working


----------



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

Did you know...... if you want to buy a replacement from your local friendly dealer....it costs well over £1000 !


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

WTF


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

That us true as I asked about buying one to fiddle with a while back.

What'll spaz your brain even more is that you can buy the very same mirror, made by Gentex for £80 here

I'd be checking the fuse first though.


----------



## dinny (Sep 21, 2011)

*little button on mirror*

Thanks for the info, will trace the fuse and see if thats the problem. has anybody got the figures for track front and rear caster and camber figures. as i am in the south of ireland no nissan high tech,will have to work with the local tyre lads:clap:


----------



## dinny (Sep 21, 2011)

i finally got time to check the mirror. looked at the fuse box and the cover seems awkward to remove so i started to check wires at back of mirror and found wire connector was loose. pushed on fully and all is working well a cheap fix this time, thans for your help


----------

